# IELTS Exam?



## mahomo (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm applying for immigration as a skilled federal worker as a carpenter supervisor and meet all the requirements. However i'm a little concerned that I have to pay £110 for the IELTS exam to prove that all my English is above board etc. Does anyone know of a way round this? Born and lived in the UK all my life with English being the only language I know. I'm a little disappointed as I wanted to send off my application ASAP and now have to wait for the test and results to get posted to me. Cheers folks. James


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mahomo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm applying for immigration as a skilled federal worker as a carpenter supervisor and meet all the requirements. However i'm a little concerned that I have to pay £110 for the IELTS exam to prove that all my English is above board etc. Does anyone know of a way round this? Born and lived in the UK all my life with English being the only language I know. I'm a little disappointed as I wanted to send off my application ASAP and now have to wait for the test and results to get posted to me. Cheers folks. James


It is my understanding that you must take the test regardless of your UK residency since birth.


----------

